# Woodcock deformities



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

"Woodcock deformities" section of my web site, I add two news pictures. I invite you all to have a look at it. As well, I added American woodcock plus European "woodcock deformities". This fall if you kill a deformed woodcock please drop me a line. Describe the deformity and please include picture if you have one. If you have any comments, please bring them on.


----------

